# almera 2.2 dci.. stiff gear change



## hahadumball (Mar 20, 2018)

im thinking its the same lump as the xtrail hence posting here.. correct me if im wrong?

i had an 03 1.5 petrol almera up untill the other day when a lovely hgv wrote it off.. replaced with an 04 2.2 dci 6 speed turbo almera with 130k miles on it.. however the gear changes are horrendous! pretty stiff and sometimes 1-2 and 3-2 are pretty difficult to get in to the point i have to plan well in advance for changing down or up sometimes..

any idea why?
how to fix?

read somewhere gearbox oil can make a massive difference... 

or is it that im just not used to the 6 speed box having never owned one


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Do you have the owners manual? It should say what kind of oil goes in there. 

Have it checked by a mechanic. A friend of mine has a ford ranger and he had similar problems. The clutch master cylinder was the problem( hydraulic clutch), it wasn't desengaging properly. 
It could be just an adjustment. 

If you pull off in 1st gear up to 40km/h and let out the gas, do you kiss the steering wheel or it goes smooth?


----------



## hahadumball (Mar 20, 2018)

managed to track the issue down, i thought the clutch was engaging fine just a little close to the floor, the adjusting bolt was most of the way in so clutch wasnt fully engaging, much better now and smooth gear changes.

now to check this turbo out


----------

